# GM Lim Hyun Soo Video Interview - DJN Choi & Hapkido



## jungkihapkidoamerica (Jun 10, 2007)

*Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th Dan promoted*
*by Founder Choi, Yong Sul gives a video interview (Korean & English) about Founder Choi, Yong Sul, Hapkido, & the Jung Ki Kwan. *

*To view the interview visit:*
*http://www.jungkihapkidoamerica.com/gmliminterviewpage.html*


----------

